# Pink & Purple.. so in love :)



## Margarita (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm so in love with my look today. I just got a whole bunch of new makeup from Mac so I tried it out and I love it.

I Used:

*Face*

Maybelline Pure Foundation
MAC Select Cover-Up NC30
MAC Peachtwist Blush
MAC Beauty Powder Drizzlegold
Rimmel Bronzer
Cover Girl Brow Pencil
Cover Girl Loose Powder

*Eyes*

Expensive Pink
Paradisco
Graphology
Satellite Dreams
Vanilla Pigment
Pink Bronze Pigment
Fluidline Black
L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara

*Lips*

Mac CremeLiner Beurre
Mac Lipglass N1


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 18, 2008)

Movie star quality look here.


----------



## sunnidee13 (Jan 18, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## Briar (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 18, 2008)

Gorgeous!!  I love your looks!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 18, 2008)

Gorgeous, nice blending


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 18, 2008)

Gorgeous look!!


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 18, 2008)

This is so pretty!  And so are you!!  You kinda remind me of Kim Kardashian?  Maybe?  I think that's who it is.  Anyway, you're gorgeous!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 18, 2008)

you look gorgeous! your skin looks soo flawless!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartangE* 

 
_This is so pretty! And so are you!! You kinda remind me of Kim Kardashian? Maybe? I think that's who it is. Anyway, you're gorgeous!!_

 
I agree!!!! very pretty combo!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 18, 2008)

wow, great application--not to mention you're stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## eenermcc (Jan 18, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 18, 2008)

love it! your skin looks so soft and glowy


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartangE* 

 
_This is so pretty!  And so are you!!  You kinda remind me of Kim Kardashian?  Maybe?  I think that's who it is.  Anyway, you're gorgeous!!_

 
Yeah first picture - I was like...wait, Kim K posts on specktra? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You lucky, you! She is so hot! I love that lip colour and the eyeshadow combo.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow you're gorgeous and I love the look! N1 l/g looks so pretty that I may have to get it now haha


----------



## Jot (Jan 18, 2008)

So beautiful. Would love a tut on this look. Love the lips - might have to look into the N collection now


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 18, 2008)

so lovely! =D


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 18, 2008)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 18, 2008)

You look stunning!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 18, 2008)

You are so pretty and your lips are beautiful.


----------



## DoDe (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW one of the best FOTD's ever! Love the eyes, lips, cheeks everything!


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 18, 2008)

I like it


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 18, 2008)

how pretty! you kinda look like kim kardashian!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Jan 18, 2008)

sooo flawless. i love it!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 18, 2008)

your skin looks great!!


----------



## Margarita (Jan 18, 2008)

aww thanks guys. u know how to make a girl feel real good


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautiful, your skin is flawless too!


----------



## entipy (Jan 18, 2008)

I can see why you're in love with it. This is beautiful!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 18, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## Chelseaa (Jan 18, 2008)

That looks GORGEOUS!
How do you get your skin so perfecttt? Born with it? :[


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 18, 2008)

beautiful look


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jan 18, 2008)

*Just simply gorgeous!*


----------



## n_c (Jan 18, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## LittleDevil (Jan 18, 2008)

Your skin is so flawless. Very pretty


----------



## Hilly (Jan 18, 2008)

this is super hot!!


----------



## nikki (Jan 18, 2008)

You are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, you look stunning !!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jan 19, 2008)

I love that!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 19, 2008)

Whoa! This is by far my favorite look you've ever done!!!!! You look absolutely stunningly gorgeous.... I cant stop staring


----------



## mistella (Jan 20, 2008)

love the colors, your brows are perfect


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (Jan 20, 2008)

your skin is phenomenal!


----------



## MACisME (Jan 20, 2008)

very gorgeous i personally would lighten the lipliner more.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 20, 2008)

Great look-I love the eyes particularly, very nicely blended


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 20, 2008)

Lovely colour combo and beautiful skin!


----------



## leixa (Jan 20, 2008)

Me encanta...Precioso!!!!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 21, 2008)

Soooo Kim Kardashian (I mean that as a compliment) I love it!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 21, 2008)

Very soft and pretty. I always love the grey/pink combos.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 21, 2008)

Such a lovely look!  Soft and pretty!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 22, 2008)

Could you post a breakdown of what you put where? I'm a newbie with make up and I LOVE your look!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 22, 2008)

looks hott! could u please do a tut? im sure loads of others would want to see one or at least tell me wats in ur inner corner eye? on my screen it looks orangey-pink? thanx


----------



## AKsnoangel (Jan 22, 2008)

Seriously.  Puh-lease do a tutorial or at least a breakdown of which shadows you placed where.  I freakin' LOVE this look!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2008)

Such beautiful full lips and you're not afraid to show them off....This whole look is perfection....Thanks for posting....


----------



## Margarita (Jan 24, 2008)

i am going to try to do a tutorial for this this weekend


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jan 24, 2008)

love it!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Margarita* 

 
_i am going to try to do a tutorial for this this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 24, 2008)

Stunning my fellow Torontonian!


----------



## makeba (Jan 24, 2008)

love this!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 24, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!! i love the eyes


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Margarita* 

 
_i am going to try to do a tutorial for this this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 WOOHOO!!! You're awesome!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 24, 2008)

Gorgeous, I love it!!


----------



## winterwonder (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful! The lips match the eyes so unbelievably well. I really need to put more effort into my lips! Grr. ;-)


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AKsnoangel* 

 
_Seriously. Puh-lease do a tutorial or at least a breakdown of which shadows you placed where. I freakin' LOVE this look!_

 
+1

tutorial please!


----------



## sonya214 (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree with the Kim K. comments...Your look is simply stunning!!


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 17, 2008)

one word......stunning


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 18, 2008)

You look AMAZING.


----------



## HySeXtTh19 (Feb 18, 2008)

Your skin is amazing REALLY!  I would give alot to have skin like yours!


----------



## simplykat (Feb 18, 2008)

your skin looks flawless! the makeup looks AMAZING!


----------



## snowkei (Feb 18, 2008)

elegant!


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 18, 2008)

wow, I love that coral color.  very rich colors.


----------



## Nicolah (Feb 18, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## pigmentsrus (Feb 18, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## Margarita (Feb 24, 2008)

I`m so sorry I haven`t put up a tutorial yet!!! I`ve been so mad busy - I will hopefully finish it this week!!!


----------



## Lovej (Feb 24, 2008)

Can't wait for the tutorial! What color did you use in the inner corner- Expensive Pink or Paradisco? Gotta have it!


----------



## glamgirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Very soft and pretty, you skin is flawless!!!


----------



## Margarita (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovej* 

 
_Can't wait for the tutorial! What color did you use in the inner corner- Expensive Pink or Paradisco? Gotta have it!_

 
I did Expensive Pink, layered by a bit of Paradisco, and then Pink Bronze pigment sparsely put over that. So I think in the inner corner it's more Pink Bronze.


----------



## Lovej (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks so much! We have really similar coloring- hope it looks as good on me!


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 6, 2008)

That is a really beautiful look! You have such a pretty face!


----------



## yummy411 (Mar 6, 2008)

fab! this is such a kim kardashian look!


----------



## yummy411 (Mar 6, 2008)

lol i see i'm not the only one that thinks you look like kim k =)


----------



## starletkiss (Mar 6, 2008)

Soooo pretty!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 6, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 6, 2008)

another flawless skin!!!! very nice! how do you guys do it? lol


----------



## amalie rafisura (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely!! Could you *PLEASE, PLEASE*


----------



## amalie rafisura (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely!! Could you *PLEASE, PLEASE* do a tutorial on this?


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 17, 2008)

this is really nice


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 17, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## shandhra (Apr 17, 2008)

waooooo so pretty!!


----------



## readyformycloseup (Apr 20, 2008)

This look is white HOT! Another tutorial request here. Or could you do a breakdown of what goes where on the eyes on here? Please sweetie? I have bought all the colors now I need to know what goes where LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks babe xoxo


----------



## matteell (Apr 25, 2008)

very pretty.. love the lips !!


----------



## yasmeslem (Apr 27, 2008)

You look like kim kardashian!! Cuuuuute


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 27, 2008)

very very nice.. i love it! & u have beautiful lips


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Apr 27, 2008)

Great look!!!


----------



## So.Lovely (Apr 27, 2008)

You're ridiculously beautiful.


----------



## rutledgekl (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartangE* 

 
_This is so pretty!  And so are you!!  You kinda remind me of Kim Kardashian?  Maybe?  I think that's who it is.  Anyway, you're gorgeous!!_

 
i agree!


----------

